# WTH!



## Rust_Trader (Feb 26, 2022)

Lately, people are buying these thinking they’re the Autocycle Seiss lights.


Time to dig those $200 sets and cash out.


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 26, 2022)

Ebay seller maybe not bike person. Hopefully bidder knows bikes and what to look for. 
Price seems comparable. Thread 'No. 222 seiss twin bicycle headlight nos' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/no-222-seiss-twin-bicycle-headlight-nos.204848/


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2022)

I remember a time when you could not give these away.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 27, 2022)

I wish I still had mine I had a few sets MIB . That’s a lot of money for those . I had a hard time getting $200 some years back .


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 1, 2022)

$200 3 years ago =$950 today.


----------

